# Ecrire à l'envers toi tu devras si pour poster ici toi tu voudras



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

Pour écrire ici (si toi desirer tu sens ) à l'envers poster tu devras  :rateau:    (et re combo)
car maître yoda, parler normalement, lui ne peux pas :bebe:


----------



## Nexka (3 Juillet 2005)

Mais si Master Yoda lui même poster ici vient.... Comment écrire lui t'il devra???


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

si lui venir ici, lui comprendre ne pourra, car americain il est :bebe:   (et recombo)


----------



## Nexka (3 Juillet 2005)

Lui pas Américain être  Lui Dagobien il est


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

Pourtant dans film lui parler americain je vois  (heureusement car dagobien je ne comprends rien   )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Lui pas Américain être  Lui Dagobien il est




*Du bocal agitée*
tu dois être


----------



## Nexka (3 Juillet 2005)

Mais lui l'Anglais pas trés bien maitrise... Il à l'envers parle pourquoi c'est.   
L'Américain sa langue maternelle n'est pas.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

ed erdnopér ici ej en xuep


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

?elucinac al ed trom sap li-tse'n adoy ertiam iouqruoP

  :mouais:


----------



## Xman (3 Juillet 2005)

Lenteexcé cette idée est, eurd'aill à ma mièrecré en parler je cours !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

plus fort que moi vous êtes :bebe:


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2005)

Illisible ce fil devient !!!


----------



## danar (3 Juillet 2005)

mais très drôle à lire il est :rateau:


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

Naaserie c'est :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

nase tu es


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> ed erdnopér ici ej en xuep


c'est pus façile en hebreu ou en arabe ?


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

de vous des phrases, attendre moi je, car onomatopé de vous, accepter je ne peux    ( et combo re :rateau: )

trop le language je maîtrise :bebe: :king:  (re et combo )


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

Naas, trop d'idées à la con tu as


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

D'accord avec le Trooper être vBulletin :

_Donner des points de réputation à d'autres vous devriez avant à naas  en offrir de nouveau._


----------



## Xman (4 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Illisible ce fil devient !!!



Lisible uniquement pour les puristes il est, Maîte YodaNaas a dit


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

toujours une réponse, chez google ils ont


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Juillet 2005)

Donc si j'ai bien compris... en écrivant à l'endroit, personne ne va pouvoir comprendre ce que je dit !!!! GNARK GNARK   
*(Je suis diabolique hin hin hin...)*


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

Excellent cette  image est,  le web de ressources infinie regorge 
Lumai complèxe la nouveauté est, car notre language appris tu as, mais si observer les arabes tu fais  (ou les chinois) peu de cas des sens d'ecriture il font     ( et re combo)


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Donc si j'ai bien compris... en écrivant à l'endroit, personne ne va pouvoir comprendre ce que je dit !!!! GNARK GNARK
> *(Je suis diabolique hin hin hin...)*


impetrant padawn (double emploi ne fais je pas ?  verifier je dois )  fier de lui est, mais long le chemin est avant de posteur tu deviendra  :bebe:  (et  recombo)


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2005)

mettre de la pommade tu devras,quand hémorroides tu auras
chanter aîe aîe tu feras ,si tu mange du chorizo au repas 
pas plus de chance tu auras,avec des merguez dans ton plat
moralité de tout ça,pas d'exitant ne mangeras
.
signé docteur rico


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> impetrant padawn (double emploi ne fais je pas ?  verifier je dois ) fier de lui est, mais long le chemin est avant de posteur tu deviendra  :bebe:  (et recombo)


Ventresaintgris et palsembleu... compris je suis! .
Pour me faire pardonner, à m'immoler par le feu prêt je suis...
Car encore et encore de gambader et gaudrioler dans les forums désireux je suis !!!


----------



## Xman (4 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> chanter aîe aîe tu feras ,si tu mange du chorizo au repas



...si du chorizo au repas  tu mangeras...


encore du travail tu as :bebe:


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

Excellente analyse de la réthorique xman fais tu as, que la force du serpent au chorizo trop ne grandisse esperons,  car l'art et torique maîtriser nous ne savons :rateau:  
Travailler je vais  et donc vous laisser j'ai bien peur  je dois. que la farce soit  avec vous :bebe:   (et re combo)


----------



## Balooners (4 Juillet 2005)




----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2005)

s​n​e
s​n​o
b​e​l
s​n​a
d​


----------



## sofiping (4 Juillet 2005)

AH !!!! nouvelle experience essayer il faut .... hum voyons , penser a l'envers je dois ..... mais , (rodudju !!!   ) doigts de pied sur le clavier et tête sur le plancher posée ..... poster comme ça je ne peux !   :mouais:
M'excusez il va falloir .... d'autres chats a fouetter j'ai deja


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

Loustic à l'école retourner  immédiatement tu dois, nouveau idiome permis n'est pas    (et combo re  )


----------



## jahrom (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nase tu es



Non, phrase la bonne est :

"naas tu es"


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

(erircé à te) eril à gnol ertê av lif ec euq snes eJ


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

La voix de la sagesse et connaissance difficile est, et semé d'embuches le chemin il est  
mais bonne tranche de rire avoir tu peux  quand technique matrisé tu as :rateau: :bebe:  (et re combo)


----------



## Xman (4 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (erircé à te) eril à gnol ertê av lif ec euq snes eJ



Et, le mérite encore plus grand sera de cette expérience suivre

 Bon, deviens je ?


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Loustic à l'école retourner  immédiatement tu dois, nouveau idiome permis n'est pas    (et combo re  )


D'alors mer ! bon sens dans le écrit j'ai !!!

Mieux va ça ???


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

fatiguée de vous lire je suis
de plus en plus ce thread incompréhensible il est
bonjour à vous je dis
meilleur texte la prochaine fois je ferais


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

ton cerveau, marcher hors des sentiers battus habitué n'est pas, et migraine donc tu attrapera 
s'amuser avec le mots il te faut    ( et re combo)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

*Plus débile*
ce fil deviendra

d'autant plus intéressant il sera


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Plus débile*
> ce fil deviendra


De t'en vanter, la peine ce n'est pas !


----------



## valoriel (4 Juillet 2005)

Apprendre à écrire, le peuple devrais! Mais réléchir il lui est impossible    (et un combo pour naas)


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Apprendre à écrire, le peuple devrais! Mais réléchir il leur est impossible    (et un combo pour naas)


lui est impossible il est


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

jeunes padawan autour de moi plaisanter j'entends mais de serieux rien je n'entends, grand mon desespoir je ressens la farce est en danger et la preserver je dois :rose:  ....    (supe mega combo)


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

alors , dire des choses intelligentes tu dois ... et des sujets intéressants lancer tu dois  

horripilant au restaurant ce voisin de table fut " oh darling, ton éclairage est trop fort pour ce que je peux voir" ... quel poète il était !


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

si poster serieux je dois, alors moderateur de mes forums me retourner je dois, mais au bar deconner je dois :bebe:   (et re combo )


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> si poster serieux je dois, alors moderateur de mes forums me retourner je dois, mais au bar deconner je dois :bebe:   (et re combo )


de sérieux ai-je parlé ? de choses intéressantes j'ai parlé ... différents les mots sont  ... déconner intéressant peut être


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

l'illustration des chupa chups l'auteur qui est ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

d'idée, je n'en ai aucune 

sur ce ... m'en aller je dois , une bonne soirée je vous souhaite


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

celebre pourtant le personnage est


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

une nouvelle ce n''est pas


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2005)

Tout à l'envers envers et contre tout    :rateau:


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> une nouvelle ce n''est pas


ton intervention le sens je ne comprends


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

du cercle  tu ne veux pas faire partie  alors tout Carré tu es


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

de chupa chups l'illustrateur de cherchais et donc dans le doute ton intervention ma plongé  :bebe:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2005)

snad not Lu©


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juillet 2005)

tombée nuit la à envol son prend minerve de chouette la :rateau:


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> snad not Lu©



port drat


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2005)

AWOP HZB SEA


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> port drat


? srolatrapertau


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2005)

ssspppppppppueB :rose:


----------



## valoriel (5 Juillet 2005)

Fuir ce thread je devrais


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> (supe mega combo)



De ce combo les droits d'auteur as-tu réglé ?  :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

soD senoJ a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


Lui dans le ©ul la tête doit avoir...


----------



## B00 (5 Juillet 2005)

l'inverse possible est


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2005)

pet sur toile cirée,nappe ne nettoie pas


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

<temps mort>
ce fil n'est pas un fil a flood que les chosses soient claires, alors que ceux qui veulent en faire passent  leur chemin 
reprendre la partie nous pouvons  
</temps mort>


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2005)

Eh bien alors, si le flood naas vouloir éviter, des règles claires à la partie il doit donner


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien alors, si le flood naas vouloir éviter, des règles claires à la partie il doit donner


nez au poil


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

Règles sur le flood je ne peux donner car du bar ce fil faire partie et DarkAmok très clair sur le sujet avoir été    (et  re combo  )


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Règles sur le flood je ne peux donner car du bar ce fil faire partie et DarkAmok très clair sur le sujet avoir été    (et  re combo  )


DarkAmok comprendre difficile... Parla DarkAmok l'endroit à...
    :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> reprendre la partie nous pouvons





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien alors, si le flood naas vouloir éviter, des règles claires à la partie il doit donner





			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Règles sur le flood je ne peux donner car du bar ce fil faire partie et DarkAmok très clair sur le sujet avoir été    (et  re combo  )



Rien compris Naas avoir 
Des règles à la partie et non au flood désire avoir le trooper


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2005)

Dark Amok, dans ce message, clair fut : "nul part ailleurs, autorisé le flood ne sera".


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dark Amok, dans ce message, clair fut : "nul part ailleurs, autorisé le flood ne sera".


recommencer à palabrer maintennt nous pouvons, jeunes padawan impetieux de repère ont besoin :bebe:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2005)

Un jeune padawan le trooper n'être pas  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> <temps mort>
> ce fil n'est pas un fil a flood que les chosses soient claires, alors que ceux qui veulent en faire passent  leur chemin
> reprendre la partie nous pouvons
> </temps mort>



Dérapage aisé est, car extrème simplification du dialogue plus facile est, que de longues phrases faire. Vite les novices, perdus sont. :rateau:


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

rêvé toute la nuit j'en ai
à l'envers même au levé j'ai marché
pour une dingue mon mec m'a pris
beaucoup merci a macG dire dois-je ?


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un jeune padawan le trooper n'être pas  :rateau:


Que trooper fatigué et endormi jamais penser nous devons, car notre vigilance relacher et terrible son retour sera  
de jeunes  padawan je parlais en posteur  deguisés ils sont   

jeune malow, des strattes épaisses de l'habitude ton esprit se libère, la farce encore loin est, mais bonne la voie choisie est      (et re combo)


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Que trooper fatigué et endormi jamais penser nous devons, car notre vigilance relacher et terrible son retour sera



Le blaster du Trooper jamais en repos n'est


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dark Amok, dans ce message, clair fut : "nul part ailleurs, autorisé le flood ne sera".


Pour la traduction récompensé tu seras.

Mais incompréhensible l'original message  était :

_Cela signifie (vous l'aurez compris) que le flood ne sera autorisé nulle part ailleurs_


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2005)

Impénétrables les voies des *violets* être.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

teubi


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ...Mais incompréhensible l'original message  était :


Cher impétrant impétieux   si de DarkAmok du message la compréhension était difficile, la clarté pourtant était resplendissante, à l'ecole te retourner tu dois car parfaire ta formation il te faut    (et re combo)


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Impénétrables les voies des *violets* être.



que c'est vrai je pense !
impénétrable leur cercle est
grande est trop la tentation cette perche pour ne pas saisir !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

oh mais ma perche avec plaisir saisis


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh mais ma perche avec plaisir saisis



rire de morte je suis !

ta perche en suisse est 

pour l'atteindre trop lointaine !!!


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

avec ma banquière si pouvai-je
à l'envers lire mon solde débiteur
plus à l'envers son sourire serait
la y aller je dois...


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> rire de morte je suis !
> 
> ta perche en suisse est
> 
> pour l'atteindre trop lointaine !!!



Lointaine le problème n'est pas...

Pour etre saisie, trop courte la perche est


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow! plus le chapeau de Madame de Fontenay tu ne porteras, si jet d'ail tu veux devenir


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2005)

? zevuort suov lif ec elôrd tE


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ? zevuort suov lif ec elôrd tE



 non


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Malow! plus le chapeau de Madame de Fontenay tu ne porteras, si jet d'ail tu veux devenir



m'as reconnue tu as ?!!!
si sans chapeau je suis...
encore plus belle je serais
mais pas de jalouse je ne veux faire!!!
prétentieuse de moi dira-t-on ?


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ? zevuort suov lif ec elôrd tE



sap erocne !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2005)

ec lif elbmesser a nier !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2005)

9691
                   EDNA D'NILU
             O. MU. ACERE. PSEG ROEG

Trace l'inégal palindrome. Neige. Bagatelle, dira
Hercule. Le brut repentir, cet écrit né Perec. L'arc
lu pèse trop, lis à vice versa.

Perte. Cerise d'une vérité banale, le Malstrom,
Alep, mort édulcoré, crêpe porté de ce désir brisé
d'un iota. Livre si aboli, tes sacres ont éreinté, cor
cruel, nos albatros. Être las, autel bâti, miette vice
versa du jeu que fit, nacré, médical, le sélénite
relaps, ellipsoïdal.

Ivre il bat, la turbine bat, l'isolé me ravale : le verre
si obéi du Pernod -- eh, port su ! -- obsédante
sonate teintée d'ivresse.

Ce rêve se mit -- peste ! -- à blaguer. Beh ! L'art
sec n'a si peu qu'algèbre s'élabore de l'or évalué.
Idiome étiré, hésite, bâtard replié, l'os nu. Si, à la
gêne secrète -- verbe nul à l'instar de cinq occis --,
rets amincis, drailles inégales, il, avatar espacé,
caresse ce noir Belzebuth, oeil offensé, tire !

L'écho fit (à désert) : Salut, sang, robe et été.

Fièvres.

Adam, rauque ; il écrit : Abrupt ogre, eh, cercueil,
l'avenir tu, effilé, génial à la rue (murmure sud eu
ne tire vaseline séparée ; l'épeire gelée rode : Hep,
mortel ?) lia ta balafre native.

Litige. Regagner (et ne m'...).

Ressac. Il frémit, se sape, na ! Eh, cavale ! Timide, il
nia ce sursaut.

Hasard repu, tel, le magicien à morte me lit. Un
ignare le rapsode, lacs ému, mixa, mêla : Hep,
Oceano Nox, ô, béchamel azur ! Éjaculer ! Topaze !

Le cèdre, malabar faible, Arsinoë le macule, mante
ivre, glauque, pis, l'air atone (sic). Art sournois : si,
médicinale, l'autre glace (Melba ?) l'un ? N'alertai
ni pollen (retêter : gercé, repu, denté...) ni
tobacco.

Tu, désir, brio rimé, eh, prolixe nécrophore, tu
ferres l'avenir velu, ocre, cromant-né ?

Rage, l'ara. Veuglaire. Sedan, tes elzévirs
t'obsèdent. Romain ? Exact. Et Nemrod selle ses
Samson !

Et nier téocalli ?

Cave canem (car ce nu trop minois -- rembuscade
d'éruptives à babil -- admonesta, fil accru,
Têtebleu ! qu'Ariane évitât net. Attention, ébénier
factice, ressorti du réel. Ci-gît. Alpaga, gnôme, le
héros se lamente, trompé, chocolat : ce laid totem,
ord, nil aplati, rituel biscornu ; ce sacré bedeau
(quel bât ce Jésus !). Palace piégé, Torpédo drue
si à fellah tôt ne peut ni le Big à ruer bezef.

L'eugéniste en rut consuma d'art son épi
d'éolienne ici rot (eh... rut ?). Toi, d'idem gin,
élèvera, élu, bifocal, l'ithos et notre pathos à la
hauteur de sec salamalec ?

Élucider. Ion éclaté : Elle ? Tenu. Etna but (item mal
famé), degré vide, julep : macédoine d'axiomes,
sac semé d'École, véniel, ah, le verbe enivré (ne
sucer ni arrêter, eh ça jamais !) lu n'abolira le
hasard ?

Nu, ottoman à écho, l'art su, oh, tara zéro, belle
Deborah, ô, sacre ! Pute, vertubleu, qualité si vertu
à la part tarifé (décalitres ?) et nul n'a lu trop s'il
séria de ce basilic Iseut.

Il à prié bonzes, Samaritain, Tora, vilains monstres
(idolâtre DNA en sus) rêvés, évaporés : Arbalète
(bètes) en noce du Tell ivre-mort, émeri tu : O,
trapu à elfe, il lie l'os, il lia jérémiade lucide.
Pétard ! Rate ta reinette, bigleur cruel, non à ce
lot ! Si, farcis-toi dito le coeur !

Lied à monstre velu, ange ni bête, sec à pseudo
délire : Tsarine (sellée, là), Cid, Arétin, abruti de
Ninive, Déjanire...

Le Phenix, ève de sables, écarté, ne peut égarer
racines radiales en mana : l'Oubli, fétiche en argile.

Foudre.

Prix : Ile de la Gorgone en roc, et, ô, Licorne
écartelée, Sirène, rumb à bannir à ma (Red n'osa)
niére de mimosa : Paysage d'Ourcq ocre sous ive
d'écale ; Volcan. Roc : tarot célé du Père.

Livres.

Silène bavard, replié sur sa nullité (nu à je) belge :
ipséité banale. L' (eh, ça !) hydromel à ri,
psaltérion. Errée Lorelei...

Fi ! Marmelade déviré d'Aladine. D'or, Noël : crèche
(l'an ici taverne gelée dès bol...) à santon givré,
fi !, culé de l'âne vairon.

Lapalisse élu, gnoses sans orgueil (écru, sale,
sec). Saluts : angiome. T'es si crâneur !

                       * * *

Rue. Narcisse ! Témoignas-tu ! l'ascèse, là, sur ce
lieu gros, nasses ongulées...

S'il a pal, noria vénale de Lucifer, vignot nasal
(obsédée, le genre vaticinal), eh, Cercle, on rode,
nid à la dérive, Dèdale (M... !) ramifié ?

Le rôle erre, noir, et la spirale mord, y hache l'élan
abêti : Espiègle (béjaune) Till : un as rusé.

Il perdra. Va bene.

Lis, servile repu d'électorat, cornac, Lovelace. De
visu, oser ?

Coq cru, ô, Degas, y'a pas, ô mime, de rein à
sonder : à marin nabab, murène risée.

Le trace en roc, ilote cornéen.

O, grog, ale d'elixir perdu, ô, feligrane ! Eh, cité, fil
bu ! ô ! l'anamnèse, lai d'arsenic, arrérage tué,
pénétra ce sel-base de Vexin. Eh, pèlerin à (Je :
devin inédit) urbanité radicale (elle s'en ira...),
stérile, dodu.

Espaces (été biné ? gnaule ?) verts.

Nomade, il rue, ocelot. Idiot-sic rafistolé : canon !
Leur cruel gibet te niera, têtard raté, pédicule
d'aimé rejailli.

Soleil lie, fléau, partout ire (Métro, Mer, Ville...) tu
déconnes. Été : bètel à brasero. Pavese versus
Neandertal ! O, diserts noms ni à Livarot ni à Tir !
Amassez.

N'obéir.

Pali, tu es ici : lis abécédaires, lis portulan : l'un te
sert-il ? à ce défi rattrapa l'autre ? Vise-t-il auquel
but rêvé tu perças ?

Oh, arobe d'ellébore, Zarathoustra ! L'ohcéan à     
mot (Toundra ? Sahel ?) à ri : Lob à nul si à ma
jachère, terrain récusé, nervi, née brève l'haleine
véloce de mes casse-moix à (Déni, ô !) décampé.

Lu, je diverge de ma flamme titubante : une telle
(étal, ce noir édicule cela mal) ascèse drue tua,
ha, l'As.

Oh, taper ! Tontes ! Oh, tillac, ô, fibule à reve
l'Énigme (d'idiot tu) rhétoricienne.

Il, Oedipe, Nostradamus nocturne et, si né Guelfe,
zébreur à Gibelin tué (pentothal ?), le faiseur
d'ode protège.

Ipéca... : lapsus.

Eject à bleu qu'aède berça sec. Un roc si bleu ! Tir.
ital. : palindrome tôt dialectal. Oc ? Oh, cep mort et
né, mal essoré, hélé. Mon gag aplati gicle. Érudit
rossérecit, ça freine, benoit, net.

Ta tentative en air auquel bète, turc, califat se
(nom d'Ali-Baba !) sévit, pure de -- d'ac ? --
submersion importune, crac, menace, vacilla,
co-étreinte...

Nos masses, elles dorment ? Etc... Axé ni à
mort-né des bots. Rivez ! Les Etna de
Serial-Guevara l'égarent. N'amorcer coulevrine.

Valser. Refuter.

Oh, porc en exil (Orphée), miroir brisé du toc
cabotin et né du Perec : Regret éternel.
L'opiniâtre. L'annulable.

Mec, Alger tua l'élan ici démission. Ru ostracisé,
notarial, si peu qu'Alger, Viet-Nam (élu
caméléon !), Israël, Biafra, bal à merde : celez,
apôtre Luc à Jéruzalem, ah ce boxon ! On à écopé,
ha, le maximum

Escale d'os, pare le rang inutile. Métromane ici
gamelle, tu perdras. Ah, tu as rusé ! Cain ! Lied
imité la vache (à ne pas estimer) (flic assermenté,
rengagé) régit.

Il évita, nerf à la bataille trompé.

Hé, dorée, l'Égérie pelée rape, sénile, sa vérité
nue du sérum : rumeur à la laine, gel, if, feutrine,
val, lieu-créche, ergot, pur, Bâtir ce lieu
qu'Armada serve : if étété, éborgnas-tu l'astre
sédatif ?

Oh, célérités ! Nef ! Folie ! Oh, tubez ! Le brio ne
cessera, ce cap sera ta valise ; l'âge : ni sel-liard
(sic) ni master-(sic)-coq, ni cédrats, ni la lune
brève. Tercé, sénégalais, un soleil perdra ta bétise
héritée (Moi-Dieu, la vérole !)

Déroba le serbe glauque, pis, ancestral, hébreu
(Galba et Septime-Sévère). Cesser, vidé et nié.
Tetanos. Etna dès boustrophédon répudié. Boiser.
Révèle l'avare mélo, s'il t'a béni, brutal tablier vil.
Adios. Pilles, pale rétine, le sel, l'acide mercanti.
Feu que Judas rêve, civette imitable, tu as alerté,
sort à blason, leur croc. Et nier et n'oser.
Casse-t-il, ô, baiser vil ? à toi, nu désir brisé,
décédé, trope percé, roc lu. Détrompe la. Morts :
l'Ame, l'Élan abêti, revenu.

Désire ce trépas rêvé : Ci va ! S'il porte, sépulcral,
ce repentir, cet écrit ne perturbe le lucre :
Haridelle, ta gabegie ne mord ni la plage ni l'écart.


                                       Georges Perec,
                               Au Moulin d'Andé, 1969


----------



## Xman (5 Juillet 2005)

Si un moteur de recherche, notre language comprenant, vous recherchez.


Là c'est.


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Si un moteur de recherche, notre language comprenant, vous recherchez.
> 
> 
> Là c'est.



noisicérp ettec ruop puocuaeb icrem

plus simple sera la compréhension


----------



## valoriel (5 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non


A l'envers écrire tu dois


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> A l'envers écrire tu dois


palindrome fait il a

Pérec Georges comme


----------



## valoriel (5 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> palindrome fait il a
> 
> Pérec Georges comme


Compris j'avais 

D'ou du smiley l'utilisation 

Et de Yoda, Georges Pérec inconnus était...

Mais impressionant sont texte il est!


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et de Yoda, Georges Pérec inconnus était...
> 
> Mais impressionant sont texte il est!


Vert le bouler voulu j'aurais
mais mort surement il est


----------



## TranXarnoss (5 Juillet 2005)

Bob Laval


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

Euh... 

Bande de ouf ! :rateau:


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

la beauté de ton texte etudiant 69 touché ma, même si difficile la comprehension est 
modern regle respecter tu dois si la farce atteindre tu veux  :rateau:  (et re combo)


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

Ouf du verlan est issu


----------



## Aragorn (5 Juillet 2005)

Luke, ton père je suis...

:king:


----------



## xanadu (5 Juillet 2005)

gauche à droite de s'écrit qui langue une à penser fait me sujet ce, tous à Bonjour

  tous à et toutes  à amusement bon


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juillet 2005)

Fou ce post est.


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2005)

folie de la sagesse souvent est proche, et fou est celui qui sage pense il est    (et re combo)

et sage finalement est celui que fous les autres pensent il est...


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

Flooder vais-je huijourd'Au.
Fil à la mal donne ce, tête (sens autre ou trompai-je moi ?)

Posts le longs des,
ton nom écris-je

!!! ENIRIPSA


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2005)

mal a la tête,  ce fil me donner.
Plus simple  cette  version être  pour tous


----------



## semac (6 Juillet 2005)

des cours devrait, maître Yoda nous donner
un as il est pour ça


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2005)

belle la semantique tu as apposé


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> des cours devrait, maître Yoda nous donner
> un as il est pour ça


De ce côté voir tu iras :

... d'amour vos beaux yeux mourir me font...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

ce widget pour ce forum indispensable il est


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2005)

Des J.O, Paris privé est, de l'empire, le coté obscur à gagné...
Dans l'baba, Chichi a...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Des J.O, Paris privé est, de l'empire, le coté obscur à gagné...
> Dans l'baba, Chichi a...


Des informateurs où tu as? Car nulle part tombé l'info est :desufnoc:


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2005)

Des excuses présenter je dois, sur le site du CIO info tombé est :rose:


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ce widget pour ce forum indispensable il est



Mais, le tigre plus fort est que la panthère. Philosophe elle restera :mouais: .Que la force de continuer avec moi soit, pour ici poster


----------



## Pierrou (6 Juillet 2005)

Mon premier post dans ce thread ceci est, une grande connaissance philosophique vous apporter je viens... poil aux mains


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

fil ce concernant compris j'ai tout pas....bon, grave mais pas c'est......    (bocom)


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> fil ce concernant compris j'ai tout pas....


Un vrai nioub-vétéran être Stook


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai nioub-vétéran être Stook



*Avec des nioubes sa révolution*
la réincarnation de Louise Michel lui être


----------



## B00 (6 Juillet 2005)

de Carlos tu dessends, avec Jaqueuuuline tu remonteras...


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> de Carlos tu dessends, avec Jaqueuuuline tu remonteras...



Non!!! vu as tu carlos monté

Pffff.... nioube ou vétérants sur ce fil, battre nous en avons 
 
Limité est le vocabulaire de celui qui juge le plus posteur être.

nous uniquement jugeons celui qui suffisamment de sagesse a et qui vrai vétéran être


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juillet 2005)

J.O tu n'auras .. mais récompense tu auras .. J.LO voir tu iras  :love:


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> J.LO voir tu iras  :love:



Suffisant est-ce? lepurfils croit ?


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Juillet 2005)

Poster dans ce fil idiot n'est pas...
Mn humeur vous livrer je vais :
Une cure de désintoxication des forums j'ai fait...
A présent de reposter l'envie me prend,
Constructivement et dans la bonne ambiance j'éspère aux forums d'interessants posts apporter.


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2005)

maitre IZE heureux de voir jeunes padawans et vieux trooper experimenté venir pour la farce apprendre et maîtriser, mais longue le chemin de la lumière est (forum macgé d'interupteur ne pas être equipé :rateau:   (et combo re )


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2005)

_*doolf 1*_


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2005)

*Ecrire ici ce jour 1000 posts j'atteins
La force en moi monter je sens
Mais du Gini au bar, arrêter de boire, j'aimerais* :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2005)

Pas bien vu le raccolage de coud'boule être


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

En ce sujet lisant, les lecteurs pensent : Maboules les posteurs de MacG sont ...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas bien vu le raccolage de coud'boule être


De l'idée loin de moi est
Mais au Gini le bourbon je préfère...


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2005)

Le bourbon pour les réflexes, mauvais est.
Toi, Jedi, point ne deviendra, si tu dans l'alcool te noies.


----------



## TranXarnoss (7 Juillet 2005)

Jones Dos à la sagesse donne des leçons.
Ravi suis-je de te voir ici.
Pour tes 1000 posts te félicite-je.

La voie me montres-tu,
Padawan motivé suis-je.
Gini bien aller au vermiceau que je suis.
Mais pas trop quand même, sinon Diabète me fondre dessus comme vautour sur lapin en détresse.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Juillet 2005)

Humour et intelligence tu dois avoir,
Si ce fil tu veux espérer comprendre !
Que la Farce avec toi soit ! 

:king:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Une discussion interessante, peut être pourrait on commencer ?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Que la Farce avec toi soit !


Egalement le verlan avoir tu dois


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Une discussion interessante, peut être pourrait on commencer ?


D'intérêt cette requête, point je n'en vois. 
Ici Yoda et ses padawans règnent :king:


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Une discussion interessante, peut être pourrait on commencer ?


de la question la réponse découle, de queteur à maître passer tu dois, et mon vieux maître je cite: 
"z'atendez que ça vous tombe tout cuit ?  "
peu recyclable il était dire je dois (de memoire recyclé il n'a pas été d'ailleurs :bebe:  )


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Ton arrogance, Naas, cher te coutera, au côté obscur de MacG, elle te mènera  :rateau:


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2005)

La colère en toi je sens monter, mauvaise conseillère elle est, patience tu dois apprendre si la farce tu veux maitriser :bebe:   (et combo re)


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Une question pour toi j'ai, pourquoi toujours combo apres tes posts écris tu ?


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> La colère en toi je sens monter, mauvaise conseillère elle est, patience tu dois apprendre si la farce tu veux maitriser :bebe:   (et combo re)


Apprendre la patience point ne le saura
Et la colère hélas il développera
Te protéger savoir tu devras
Sinon Modi-rateur tu deviendras
En Maudit-rateur tomberas

Pire en Maudit-radiateur péteras

Alors un Moto-tracteur chercheras


----------



## laurent1 (7 Juillet 2005)

pour ceux qui parler yoda ne savent pas, ce lien intéressant tu trouveras. Le faisant pour toi un Widget intéressant tu trouveras. Avec toi la force sera... lienlien


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui parler yoda ne savent pas, ce lien intéressant tu trouveras. Le faisant pour toi un Widget intéressant tu trouveras. Avec toi la force sera... lienlien


Ce thread voir lu tu aurais du,
car en avoir déjà parlé j'ai  :king:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Ce Widget installer je ne peux, Tiger je n'ai pas encore.
À ceci très bientot je vais remédier


----------



## TranXarnoss (7 Juillet 2005)

Widget point ne veux user,
car travail réel seul
à la maîtrise conduit.


----------



## danar (7 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Widget point ne veux user,
> car travail réel seul
> à la maîtrise conduit.



Qu'en termes choisis, ces choses là, bien dites sont !


----------



## laurent1 (8 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread voir lu tu aurais du,
> car en avoir déjà parlé j'ai  :king:


par le coté obscur de la force guidé j'ai été et quelques postes hattivement j'ai zappé!!


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon lundi à tous je souhaite    (et re combo)


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2005)

Mal commencée la semaine : lundi aujourd'hui être


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mal commencée la semaine : lundi aujourd'hui être


faire en sorte que la semaine commence un autre jour avec ical tu peux 


 :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Le dimanche sur 7 jours iCal aussi pourra...


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Juillet 2005)

Motivation diluée ce lundi est,
heureusement semaine courte sera
et sur soutien de Macgé pourrai compter
quand pause en douce il y aura...


----------



## B00 (11 Juillet 2005)

son tylosis gompheux un cacochyme lui pilonne....à ton bouton de pardessus prends garde.Décousu, il est.


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2005)

te comprendre je ne peux :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2005)

Définitivement obscur être B00


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

moi non plus , comprendre je ne peux....
un etre etrange, ce B00 est...




ps: si j'ai bien compris, en fait si je veux flooder, il me suffit d'ecrire une phrase comme celle ci....
tout est a l'endroit , donc ....flood....


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2005)

Sauf que flooder dans ce fil interdit est


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que flooder dans ce fil interdit est



compris j'avais.....mais m'interrogeais je......


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> compris j'avais.....mais m'interrogeais je......



Stook au passage je salue d'un  provocateur.


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2005)

jeune stouque, ce fil depuis le début lire tu devrais


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Stook au passage je salue d'un  provocateur.



l'ami , salut (ecrire a l'envers une phrase de 2 mots, dur etre....)  




			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> jeune stouque, ce fil depuis le début lire tu devrais



ce faire, j'ai deja fait....
un remarque a haute voix, je faisais, aucun danger il y a....


----------



## Xman (11 Juillet 2005)

D'Auvergne mortbleu...impression j'ai, que de plus en plus dérape, ce fil ...


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> D'Auvergne mortbleu...impression j'ai, que de plus en plus dérape, ce fil ...


Le beurre ce fil coupera

Et le gruyère tu râperas


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le beurre ce fil coupera
> 
> Et le gruyère tu râperas



Le linge repasseras
le sol nettoieras
"Siffler en travaillant" chanteras
viendront les nains autour de toi 
Le bonheur ce sera.


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Le linge repasseras
> le sol nettoieras
> "Siffler en travaillant" chanteras
> viendront les nains autour de toi
> Le bonheur ce sera.


Poil aux bras conclure n'oseras


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Le linge repasseras
> le sol nettoieras
> "Siffler en travaillant" chanteras
> viendront les nains autour de toi
> Le bonheur ce sera.


 
et la pomme tu mangeras, non ?


----------



## narcoleptik (11 Juillet 2005)

! esuma'm alec tnadnepeC

! tons en segallitnafne sed euq xuej tse'C


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juillet 2005)

A ecrire completement à l'envers, tres lourd tu es, exploser mon cerveau va.


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2005)

petite astuce pour lire je te livre, prendre un mirroir et a l'endroit le post apparaitra


----------

